# 4CtF coupon



## Cheiromancer (Nov 16, 2003)

I'm worried that I might not get my discount coupon for Four Color to Fantasy (revised).  

For quite a while the database at RPGNow was having trouble with an apostrophe in my address, and refusing to save my purchase data.  It was only in conversation with J. Mucchiello that I discovered that he had no record of me purchasing Joe's Book of Enchantment, and so tracked down and corrected the problem.

So I might not be on the list of purchasers for 4CtF.  Could somebody check?  If not, could I be added?


----------



## Morrus (Nov 17, 2003)

There's nothing under the email address you have on your profile here at EN World.  Is that the email address you used?


----------



## Cheiromancer (Nov 17, 2003)

jim_stenberg at hotmail dot com?

Yep.  That's the one.


----------



## mroberon1972 (Nov 17, 2003)

And what about the print version?  Price?  When out?

Mr. Oberon


----------



## Dextra (Nov 18, 2003)

mroberon1972 said:
			
		

> And what about the print version?  Price?  When out?
> 
> Mr. Oberon




There is no plan for any imminent print version at this time.
We might consider a PoD version if there were sufficient demand.  Maybe.

The Revised PDF includes 2 documents, one landscape format with graphics for easy viewing on a monitor, one portrait style with no images for easy printing, BTW.


----------



## mroberon1972 (Nov 18, 2003)

Dextra said:
			
		

> There is no plan for any imminent print version at this time.
> We might consider a PoD version if there were sufficient demand.  Maybe.
> 
> The Revised PDF includes 2 documents, one landscape format with graphics for easy viewing on a monitor, one portrait style with no images for easy printing, BTW.





Excuse me?  Demand?  I thought this was one of the top 20 products of RPG net?

There are people with a print edition who aren't even that high on the totem pole.

Come on guys, you made one of the best products for d20 ever.  A balanced point buy power system for d20!  Have enough faith in it to put it in print.

Mr. Oberon


----------



## RangerWickett (Nov 18, 2003)

I love faith.  But I also love the customers, and we have a limit to the number of print products we can put out.  And there's no complete flexible spell system book available, which is why _Elements of Magic_ gets the nod over FCTF.

Of course, if one of the fans manages to negotiate a deal with WotC to have them use our rules for an official d20 Modern superhero book, I won't be opposed.


----------



## mroberon1972 (Nov 19, 2003)

RangerWickett said:
			
		

> I love faith.  But I also love the customers, and we have a limit to the number of print products we can put out.




Considering that you only have to print up 10 POD items with RPGnow (last I checked... did that change?  Sorry if it did.) How hard would it be to sell off 10 copies of a RPG item that sells in the top 20 as a PDF?  It's a sure sale item...

How many people saying they will buy would get you to make a print version?

Mr. Oberon


----------



## Cheiromancer (Nov 19, 2003)

So will I get a coupon?  I don't mind paying the regular price for 4CtF, but I don't want to buy it and then get a coupon the next day.  So I'd like to know.

If the coupon only goes out to people you have a record for, I'll understand.  But I *did* buy the original version.

Thanks.


----------



## jmucchiello (Nov 21, 2003)

Cheiromancer said:
			
		

> For quite a while the database at RPGNow was having trouble with an apostrophe in my address, and refusing to save my purchase data.  It was only in conversation with J. Mucchiello that I discovered that he had no record of me purchasing Joe's Book of Enchantment, and so tracked down and corrected the problem.



In case anyone cares, yes, this did happen. It was very weird. Jim, IIRC, you have to give them the date on which you bought the pdf so they can ask RPGNow to look into it.


----------



## Cheiromancer (Nov 21, 2003)

Hi Joe!

Well, I don't know what date it was, and anyway I bought the revised version last night, so the question is moot.  I was hoping they would just believe me and send me a coupon, but I guess that's kind of a shaky way of doing business.  

I see by your sig that you are very busy!  Let us know when you have something new out.


----------



## Morrus (Nov 22, 2003)

Cheiromancer said:
			
		

> Hi Joe!
> 
> Well, I don't know what date it was, and anyway I bought the revised version last night, so the question is moot. I was hoping they would just believe me and send me a coupon, but I guess that's kind of a shaky way of doing business.
> 
> I see by your sig that you are very busy! Let us know when you have something new out.



The coupons just went out (yesterday, I think), Cheiromancer.  Did you get one?


----------



## Cheiromancer (Nov 22, 2003)

No, I didn't.


----------



## Darke (Nov 28, 2003)

I didn't got my coupon too.

Order Number: 12827
Date Ordered: Tuesday 30 July, 2002

das Darke


----------



## Cheiromancer (Nov 30, 2003)

Sometimes I doubt that anyone from EN World Publishing actually reads these threads.  They certainly don't seem very inclined to respond to them.  Morrus's terse response notwithstanding.


----------



## RangerWickett (Nov 30, 2003)

Well, I read them.  I don't have access to RPGNow thingamajigs, but I read the threads anyway.  If you want, I can give Jake and Denise a phone call to let them know your concern.


----------



## Cheiromancer (Nov 30, 2003)

Thank you, Ryan!


----------



## justinsluder (Jan 15, 2004)

I didn't realize this until now, and I understand it probably sounds hinky, but I never got my coupon for the revised 4CtF.  I've checked my mail.  I also checked the RPGNow site and they have it listed as a purchase of mine.

A little help would be greatly appreaciated

P.S.  I love your work.


----------



## HellHound (Jan 15, 2004)

As posted to another thread - ANYONE who did not get the coupon, email me and I'll check the records and email you back a coupon. I've mass-mailed the coupons out TWICE now, which means either YOU have your account set so that you don't accept emails from vendors OR your email account is no longer valid OR you are blocking the mail as spam.

email me at : blackhammer@dreadgazebo.com


----------



## Cheiromancer (Jan 16, 2004)

I *do* receive e-mails from vendors, my account *is* valid, and no such e-mail ever goes into my spam box.  I check it every few days. 

As noted above, the way my address interacted with RPG Now's database caused my purchasing data to get lost.  So I won't be in RPG Now's records.

But I did buy it.  And the updated version, too.

However I imagine that other people have experienced the same difficulty.  Depending on when Justinsluder purchased the PDF, and what characters appear in his snail mail address, his purchase might not be recorded.


----------



## Ketjak (Aug 13, 2004)

*Coupons?*

There were coupons for the revised 4CTF? Never received it. How much does it cost to buy Nigh Omnipotence and No Biology? :/

Customer ID : 8015
Date/Time : 24-Sep-2002 03:07:19 AM CDT


----------



## RangerWickett (Aug 13, 2004)

There were coupons, way back when.  Hopefully someone here with access to the freebies will notice this thread and reply.

Nigh Omnipotence is 31 Hero Points.  It effectively lets you cast any 4th level spell, once per round, as long as the spell has no components that cost more than 1 gp, or any XP components.

No Biology by itself is 0 HrP.


*No Biology*

Effect:  You have no Constitution score, such as if you are a mechanical construct or a zombie.  You cannot suffer Constitution damage, but you also cannot gain bonus hit points for a high Constitution.  You still heal hit point damage as normal, since normal hit points are just abstract.  You never have to make massive damage saves.

If you use the optional hit point rules presented in Chapter One, you gain bonus ‘Body Points’ (BP) depending on your size, which represents your physical body’s resilience.  Once you reach 0 hit points, further damage is dealt to your BP.  If you go below 0 BP, you cannot take any actions, and are effectively dead.

BP damage does not heal by itself.  By spending one hour and making a Repair check (DC 15), a person can ‘heal’ 1 point of Body damage to you for each point the check succeeds by.  Anyone can perform these repairs.  If your current BP total is -1 or less, increase the DC of the check by +10.  If you do not use the optional hit point rules presented in Chapter One, you cannot heal damage if your hit point total is -1 or less.  You can benefit from Repair checks to heal damage while your hit points are –1 or less, as detailed above.

Either way, while your total of hit points and body points is –1 or less, you cannot take any actions, just as if you had passed out or died.  Other than that, however, any damage you take can be healed.  You do not die at –10 hit points/body points, as would a living character.  Instead, if someone repairs the damage to you (or if you have a super power to heal the damage), you can effectively come back to life an unlimited number of times.

The amount of bonus BP you have does not change if your size changes.

Size	Bonus BP
Fine	0
Diminutive	1
Tiny	2
Small	4
Medium-size	8
Large	16
Huge	32
Gargantuan	64
Colossal	128

Special Notes:  If you want to be immune to poison and other attack forms, you must also take the appropriate Immunity powers.  If you don’t want to have to eat, drink, or breath, you must take the appropriate self-subsistent powers.

Depending on the setting, undead or constructs might have Constitution scores.  They do in the Dark Decade setting.


----------

